# PC-Absturz nach Videos-abspielen



## deadspider (27. August 2003)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen:

Wenn ich mir mpg/avi - Videos anschaue, stürtzt der Pc ab
(erst nach so 5-7 Videos (musik-videos 30-100MB).

Celeron-800MHz, 384Ram, NVidea GeForce 2 MX/MX400
Absturz  teils mit total Reset  , mal mit schwarzem Bildschirm und  grünen Textblöcken (einzeilig)  am obersten Bilschirmrand )oft mit schweren Ausnahmefehlern diverser Art.
"Affengriff" (STRG+ALT+ENTF) hilft da auch nicht weiter, nur Reset.

Probiert habe ich schon alles mögliche , momentan läuft Win98SE, getestet mit diversen DirectX-Versionen.

Hat jemand auch schon solche Problems gehabt?

Danke im Voraus für jegliche Hilfestellung!


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2003)

Ich hab die gleiche Graka, und hatte das auch, lag am Treiber, zieh mal nen neuen.
Greetz...
Sinac


----------

